# FYI... Free Priority Shipping!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopdiggity has new auctions up that are free priority shipping! So all you have to do is buy the fish  

Here's the link for all interested: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Hopdiggity


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh I love him.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303355229


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*wiggles* i wish! Dx


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just got this guy from her! I think it'd be neat to play around with the dal gene... even if I don't, he's a gorgeous pet!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

best way to play with the dal gene, is to make sure neither fish has red in the fins, except the dal. x3 i'm planning on breeding orange dals myself. :d


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I remember! I think I want to introduce it to Karen's line... so cross him with one of the mustard gas girls... but we'll see 

I haven't really decided how I want to use him yet! XD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Baw... too bad it's only for americans xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thinking of buying one of her giants... not sure if I want to spend that much on a fish though. I really wanted that DT but couldn't afford $30 for an unproven fish.... oh well.. at least he's staying in the "family".


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I actually wasn't going to spend that much though either... but I had just gotten a refund from her because one of my express shippings didn't make it on time. Soooo I didn't have to pay any additional money! Haha. Sorry I stole him 1fish! :O I hate doing that...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if i had money on my paypal, i'd do it. i totally would. those fish are stunning! the free shipping helps alot. xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

There was a fish I really wanted from this user...... > ...*looks around for it* <333

Edit:

It was this guy....I wish he wasnt $30 though!! D,:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1303353478


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303356209
dang you, I just couldn't resist him *sigh* <3


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to buy this giant:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303341004

I have been really wanting one but I probably can't convince my husband. I am not allowed to buy more bettas. Cichlids he is ok with but not anymore bettas!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Tisia said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303356209
> dang you, I just couldn't resist him *sigh* <3


I have seen that one on there off and on for a while now. Glad you got him! He is beautiful!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That one has really cute colors, I liked it :3


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> I have seen that one on there off and on for a while now. Glad you got him! He is beautiful!


I've seem him and drooled after him before too, and with free shipping I just couldn't resist anymore. of course now I'm all scared about the priority shipping, lol


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, this is where I need help from you guys. I have already noticed that with the free priority these fish are at or below the total I would expect to pay from other shippers. All I have for tank space right now is an empty, unheated 1.5g that I plan to use for temporary housing during water changes, QT tank, etc.

So, I need you folks to either lie to me and tell me this is the worst seller on AB, convince me that I would be wasting my money and innocent fishes' lives because our overnight lows are still around 30 degrees and they would never make it through shipping, or assure me that such great fish are available all the time, so I can look and not worry about missing out on a great deal.

I am nowhere near ready to breed, so I don't want to waste good breeding stock. I just want a companion for my desk. But boy are these tempting...

cheers,
--dave\


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Aww, maaaan...

*glomps her cellophane* But I'm glad I has mine, even if the shipping wasn't so free...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They'll be available for a while. Get your tank properly set up and then get your fish. That's my opinion.


Monroe.. don't feel bad.. it was highly unlikely I was going to get him, as much as I wanted him. I don't have ANY space for more fish right now and I'll probably be coming back from the FCB show with bucket loads here in a little over a month. I'm trying to stay off AB but resistance is proving futile.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

As much as another betta would be fun, I think I'm at my stopping point for now. Before I get ANY more fish, I want to be sure Revenant will be okay. (A little more than a week later and he still isn't acting right.)

Plus I has no job anymore. D';
So no moneys for new tank and fish. :'D

And no room, lol...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL I knew I'd create problems by posting the link  I went on AB after a 2 week sober period!!!

I wasn't going to get any more, but after deciding to be charitable, I am parting with some of my HMPKs for a member that wanted to start breeding. I enjoy giving to those that deserve some fish.. especially since I'm blessed with a great flow of assets... soooo I decided to fill just one of the spots lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

-_____- I think I just got mah bday fish.

THANKS MONROE *COUGHCOUGHJKGRRRR*

/___\ This is like selling us drugs, ya know!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh I am sooo tempted by this little double tail! My mom would be disappointed though, I promised her my next betta will be something colorful, since she always complains about my "boring" (not boring!) bettas. But that "panda" is making it hard. And he would match my cories! :lol:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> -_____- I think I just got mah bday fish.
> 
> THANKS MONROE *COUGHCOUGHJKGRRRR*
> 
> /___\ This is like selling us drugs, ya know!



lololol, It So Hurts To Laugh, but the drug comment is awesome. xD

I had DEP call yesterday, and all the running and working out that I'm not used to is killing me now. |D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Oh I am sooo tempted by this little double tail! My mom would be disappointed though, I promised her my next betta will be something colorful, since she always complains about my "boring" (not boring!) bettas. But that "panda" is making it hard. And he would match my cories! :lol:


D= Pretty Panda!!
I don't see how this looks boring. D8


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I was looking at that one too.... <3 But I like the other best! <3

Name it Pandy :B


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

The Panda is adorable! I didn't even see that one.


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

I am liking this fellow: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1303354408

And I agree with Lola, that panda is anything but boring.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

She says I always go for boring colors like "brown" (copper! NOT boring!) and "white" (both of my cellophanes turned marble so I don't get how they're boring at all either)...I told her she should get a betta for herself if she wants something more jewel-tone!

Oh he's seriously tempting...and hmdbt is my favorite tail type....But I've also had my eye on a black orchid (I guess that would be boring too ) at the lfs....decisions decisions!

I would be a little worried about priority shipping, especially since I'd be spending $30 on a fish with no DOA guarantee, but Georgia to St. Louis probably isn't that far of a trip....Oh I don't know what to do. Curse you for posting this monroe!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

DaveC said:


> I am liking this fellow: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1303354408


... Are those fins of his in a rectangular shape? Those ventrals?! D:
How in the world.

He's beautiful tho'.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow not buying one of these guys is tough. Especially since I'm in AL so priority shipping is not a problem. I really like this guy....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303354891


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i REALLY wish i had money for one of these beauties. ;A; they're all so beautiful, and i'm right next door in SC, so they'll get here really fast! ;A;


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol ya the free priority was great! I'm a 2 day express shipping area, so priority is actually only taking 1 more day than usual!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks to you, i've fallen for this boy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303356314

;A; waaaaaaaaaaaaaant!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think I can allow myself to buy a fish on aquabid again, pretty sure I'm going to spend all my time till he arrives a nervous/excited wreck, lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys are killing me. Hold me back, hold me back!!!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with Pitgurl. I really like copper rosetail HM but I told my kids that I would stop at 3 bettas. All three slots are full.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303354891


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

:BIGwinkyitgirl - You can buy it and I'll get to see pictures as he grows!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> You guys are killing me. Hold me back, hold me back!!!


*pushes you forward*
PEER PRESSURE!
<_<


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

:frustrated: - me right now, lol.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I did that for a while, but just couldn't stop staring at my soon to be new boy, and finally gave in, lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol it's an all too easy thing to do! You can always make more room


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The only thing keeping me back is no money. LOL


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

same with me! ;A; i'm broke, but i want that purple and red boy badly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a gorgeous fish!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well the orange copper guy is gone, thats not a bad thing. But now I like this guy and he's only $15. I just need to stop looking, darn you aqua-bid!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1303454040


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooo that guy is cool. He's like a piña colada haha


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's the one i was looking at today! xD i want him SO bad! ;A; darn you, paypal! darn you, sister who took her bank info off my paypal! Dx


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heehee, that CT had a herp derpy face... :B

Does hopdiggity give site members discounts? LOLOLOL I know a few sites that do since we recommend so often from here, maybe we'll get lucky and this seller does toooo XD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I just got this guy from her! I think it'd be neat to play around with the dal gene... even if I don't, he's a gorgeous pet!!


AAAAAAH MONROE, YOU BOUGHT THAT FISH? I've been lusting after him since I first set eyes on him! PICS PICS PICS   

-ahem- Yes, this is a very nice thread.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i like that CT's herpy derpy face. it's cute. :<


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Heehee, that CT had a herp derpy face... :B
> 
> Does hopdiggity give site members discounts? LOLOLOL I know a few sites that do since we recommend so often from here, maybe we'll get lucky and this seller does toooo XD


free shipping wasn't a good enough discount for you?  lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> AAAAAAH MONROE, YOU BOUGHT THAT FISH? I've been lusting after him since I first set eyes on him! PICS PICS PICS
> 
> -ahem- Yes, this is a very nice thread.


ACK! Now my list is up to 5. That's how many people were eying this guy... jeez I feel so bad LOL! I will definitely post pics  Hopefully I'll have fry to send out someday!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> ACK! Now my list is up to 5. That's how many people were eying this guy... jeez I feel so bad LOL! I will definitely post pics  Hopefully I'll have fry to send out someday!


Oh, I never could have bought him. I'm too poor. It's like lusting after a four-story house, or a diamond ring.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm trying my hardest to get up the money for one of these beauties. i'm trying for the yellow CT. x3c


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> ACK! Now my list is up to 5. That's how many people were eying this guy... jeez I feel so bad LOL! I will definitely post pics  Hopefully I'll have fry to send out someday!


I had looked at him a few times too, lol
but he was my second choice after the purple guy, so I'm not upset


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey man, discounts are discounts, and mah money doesnt grow on trees >XD

Monroe, you just a fishie Queen.
You can uh *ahem* by the way uh *ahem* sendanyofthoseamazingfishtomewhenever...if youve got too many ....;D Do want <3 lol!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

eeeeeeeeeeeeee, new boy is shipping! SO EXCITED!!! lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

So I have gotten the ok for the big boy!! I am super excited! He is going to go in a 16 gallon I finally got set-up last night. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303341004

Yay!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

YEY so many took advantage of this deal! I'm excited to see all the new fishies out there!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I DEMAND MOAR PICTURES OF SAID LARGE BOY!! O.O <3
And look whatcha did, Monroe! >


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I will definitely be taking some pics!! 

Is it a horrible idea to do priority shipping from Georgia to Texas?? I would prefer that but if I need to do Express I will if it is too risky. I'm nervous about it!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im doing it GA To midstate NY ^^;;;;


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

HAH! > if i get one, i'm just a state next to the seller. *totally in SC, which is right next to GA* i win. 


i'm totally oogling that Panda DTHM. <3 his face calls to me! i hope they add more fishies soon. >3>


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm about 4 1/2 hours away. My guy got shipped this morning. I'm hoping he'll come tomorrow cuz I'm off work but he'll probably come on Wed.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well the mail just came, no betta yet :-(. I'm sure he'll come tomorrow.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine will come Thursday or Friday. I am hoping Friday because my husband is off all day that day. Thursday we both work so that could be problematic.


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Worse than Christmas isn't it?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

awww man.... >.< i want one so badly... I am just torturing myself today... Why? lmao!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

DaveC said:


> Worse than Christmas isn't it?


Ohhhh you dont even know D,:
I think Balthier is coming Thurs-Fri. Either is fine, but sooner is better :twisted:


----------

